# Community > Clubs >  Avian aversion training Wanganui

## Reindeer

Hi all

The wanganui and district hunters and stalkers club is going to run a avian aversion day in conjunction with Te Papa Atawhai Whanganui (DOC).

Club members have got their dogs in but we are offering to the wider hunting community also. Once numbers are firmed up we will give a date,time and location for it.

It will be in Wanganui at our clubrooms in the next few weeks so guys can take their dogs in for roar.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...27057764271462

If you are keen comment or message me. 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

So having dog certified Mae's a difference up there? Have put my dogs hough it and it sure is affective but doesn't change where I can go hunting wih them due to national park rules

----------


## Reindeer

Its more about dotting the i's crossing t's. Guys dont want to be caught out.
Whanganui NP has alot of DOC presence and some guys want to go to sika and ruahine blocks. Some choppers check for that when bringing the flea taxi.

I don't necessarily agree with the method like a whole host of shit that we have to put up with in life but it is what it is.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

introduce the dogs to Eugenie Sage ..... that should scare the shit out of them .... a demented bird. Should put them off feathered things for good.
btw - get Shane Jones to pay for it while you're there. Sounds like a great regional development fund project to me.    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cigar

> So having dog certified Mae's a difference up there? Have put my dogs hough it and it sure is affective but doesn't change where I can go hunting wih them due to national park rules


If the rules haven't changed, they do allow dogs in the Whanganui NP. Some other areas, like the Kaimai-Mamakus south of SH29, also require dogs to have aversion certificates.

----------


## Reindeer

Kiwi aversion training has been confirmed for Saturday March 9th at Gordon Bush reserve, Okoia Wanganui starting at 9am. As all dogs can't be done at the same time we need to spread them out over an hour. If you intend to come, text Rob on 0211117914 or email oldmanrobbie@hotmail.com.  Let me know dog numbers and your preferred time, otherwise you could be standing around. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Anyone know of training available in north Canterbury over winter?

----------


## Reindeer

Update 
We had approx 30 dogs maybe more though.
DOC guys were nearly an hour late but we got there none the less.

It was Farkin difficult to organise. DoC Wanganui didn't know who did it and gave an Auckland number. They didn't know either "do we do that" FML. 
Eventually tracked down a bloke who does actual work for DoC and he put us onto a bloke up Pipiriki. On the day some blokes from Ohakune turned up who had a call in the morning of the day to be done  :Brains...!: 
To their credit the guys who came to undertake aversion were good fellas untainted by DoC doctrine ...............yet.

----------


## FRST

> Update 
> We had approx 30 dogs maybe more though.
> DOC guys were nearly an hour late but we got there none the less.
> 
> It was Farkin difficult to organise. DoC Wanganui didn't know who did it and gave an Auckland number. They didn't know either "do we do that" FML. 
> Eventually tracked down a bloke who does actual work for DoC and he put us onto a bloke up Pipiriki. On the day some blokes from Ohakune turned up who had a call in the morning of the day to be done 
> To their credit the guys who came to undertake aversion were good fellas untainted by DoC doctrine ...............yet.


How do they actually do the training on the dog?

----------

